# Game 45: Heat @ Knicks (1/27/11 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, January 27, 2011 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back in NY so im sure Lebron and Wade will be at the top of their game.

With Chris out, Lebron will probably start at the 4 again. Especially against this team.

Knicks, like the Heat, had struggled before getting a win vs Washington.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

You don't think Joel and miller will get the start?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ has gotten the start in the games that Wade or Lebron have missed of late. And until Z gets taken out of the starting lineup, i'll just leave him there.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought Miller started the game that Wade was out?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He did, and JJ started as well, with Lebron at the 4.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah they probably look at Chalmers/Wade/LeBron/Miller as being overkill from a handling perspective, and feel that Mike's punch and versatility off the bench are more needed. I personally would prefer to see MM in there, especially with Bosh being out, and feel Arroyo would thrive in a reign-grabbing role in the second unit (much like his role at times last year, where he finished second in the league in asst:TO ratio.) I also find it more important to start strong, than to rely on our bench to climb us back in games. Our stars might be the most lackadaisical with their approach in the league for their levels of stardom and production. Mike is go-getter. He may pass up looks and lack aggression too often, but appears to always play hard. That, combined with his versatility and talent, would really, really help the starting lineup. Not going to happen though.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Amar'e is going to murder us even worse with Bosh out


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

That's what the Warden is there for.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think the starting lineup will be:
Chalmers
Wade
Miller
Lebron
Z

Miller basically taking Bosh's spot in the rotation, even though Lebron will be the power forward.

Second unit will be:
Arroyo
Wade
Jones
Miller
Anthony

The Lebron Cavs unit will be:
House
Jones
Lebron
Howard
One of the Centers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, JJ will start - but Mike should play 30+ minutes i'd hope. JJ started hot last time out too though.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Warden!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Sueng said:


> That's what the Warden is there for.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love that avy Smithi :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron is averaging 38.6 points on 56.4 percent shooting in his last five games @ MSG.

I like our chances of seeing a big game tonight.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> I love that avy Smithi :laugh:


He Is Legend


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's migraine from hell returned a bit after the plane ride to NY. Now it looks like he'll be wearing those goggles for the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade rocking specs should be pretty funny. Hopefully they dont throw him off his game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****ty. The ******* league office has banned the Wade-Bands because the opponents can't see his eyes. Lame.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> SedanoShow Wade's glasses are too tinted? NBA says "unfair advantage," b/c u can't see his eyes? I saw them at practice from 40 ft & could see his eyes





> EthanJSkolnick The NBA will not allow Dwyane Wade to wear the goggles he's worn all week. Too tinted. Seriously. He is trying some others.


What a bunch of bull****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That's ridiculous. It's a medical reason, not cosmetic....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God the NBA can be so stupid sometimes.

Yeah, cause Wade having to wear goggles is an advantage...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Looooong shift at work tonight, got back about 20 mins ago. Still over an hour till tipoff. Lots of energy drink is needed.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade should bring back the band-aid under the less tinted goggles just to piss them off


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Are they gonna ban Wade from looking one way and going the other way next?

And what's up with these migraines, I've never heard of him having this problem in his career.

As for the game... we've played one game in the last 9 days? I believe. Don't be shocked by a slow start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I've heard about Wade suffering from migraines before but not for this long. This is going on almost a week now. Thats crazy.

According to Wade, he wanted to wear it more as a precautionary measure so hopefully it doesnt give him any problems during the game or on the flight back tonight, for tomorrows game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm never shocked by a slow start with this team.

Yeah i've heard about Dwyane's migraines previously, but this must be a particularly bad one. Can't imagine he'll be at his best.

I've been dying for some Heat basketball though, so lets go!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I see Wade behind the TNT crew at shootaround with some sun glasses on so it looks like he's gonna try them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When was the last time 2 guys wore goggles in the same game? Antoine Carr and Chris Dudley!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:rotf: at what Tracy Morgan just said


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 333333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah thats right NY fans boo Lebron all night, just like we like it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

JJ feet stuck in cement.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The more you boo, the more he scores


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade And 1 Did you see his eyes? He was look right and went left.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

strong and1 by Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade and1 :yes:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's the Warden...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No D so far by the Heat


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crap


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade looks GOOD. Maybe it's time for him to think about switching to goggles full time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

another and1 by Wade. great start for Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is shooting bad from the stripe, but his game looks good


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade with another and1 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Mike Miller plz


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ gets his 2nd. Miller will come in for him after the timeout.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Was thinking the same thing


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh ****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If only Joel was a halfway decent offensive player

Wade2LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Was Sick!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller2LBJ!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wh-OOP there it is.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

iF ONLY WE COULD SHOOT FREE THROWS, WE'D BE UP A BIT


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

MM to LBJ..oh yes

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Joel...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's gotta know better than to pass it to Joel, especially when he is on the move or in traffic...or wide open


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron2Joel!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Joel

There you go. Thats the only way to pass it to Joel. When all he has to do is guide the ball into the rim


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I just witnessed LBJ to Anthony...my life is complete

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Yes, that is Howard Stern at courtside.


:worthy:

Big Stern Fan


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Warden!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel is ballin holy ****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel!

He got fouled there too but it went uncalled


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shoot that one Carlos


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta shoot that, Carlos.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gross LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is off with his J tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron was closer on that full court heave than some of his jumpers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is so much more dangerous when he's taking it to the rack. He makes it too easy on the D when he fakes 4 times and then shoots an 18 footer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-23 after 1

Tempo is at what the Heat wanna play at.

Hopefully Lebron can get it going and Wade can keep up his hot start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Lebron is so much more dangerous when he's taking it to the rack. He makes it too easy on the D when he fakes 4 times and then shoots an 18 footer.


They keep giving him the baseline and instead he's jab stepping and taking J's. Hopefully he goes in attack mode when he gets back in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad turnover Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh no, Juwan sighting


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Oh no, Juwan sighting


And right away, he looses a rebound :twoguns:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan friggin sucks. I wanna waive this dude.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Carlos is playing awful basketball


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hate this Juwan/Damp front court so much. I thought we were done with it two weeks ago..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gotta love turnovers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Amare upset he got bitched


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I Hate U Juwan


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol Juwan owned Amare twice, that was funny, that's all he's good for.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dude is a net deficit I swear to god


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And how is that a foul!?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good grief. This is like a six point possession


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This lineup is dreadful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, they just had a 6pt possession.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Go from up 1 to down 5 in one possession...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta love the Dampier/Juwan/Carlos lineup. Retarded.

Bring back JWill...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

that FT rebound was some bull**** Laundry Fields...you can't cross the FT line before the ball hits the rim. Lane violation all the way.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron is shooting terribly.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo almost ****ed it up by not shooting again


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is sick today, 100% attack mode


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333

great pass by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333 again


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

JJ i love u when your hitting I hate you when your missing because you're not good for much else.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

JJ for 3 twice in a row


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

D is ****, LeBron is ****ter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel can add an air balled hook to his offensive blunders this season


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Floppin ass bitch


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Lebron, back Felton into the paint...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron is drunk


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron backed up Bargs, Davis etc against Toronto, proper bigmen. So why isn't he backing up Raymond '6'1"' Felton?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Heated said:


> Floppin ass bitch


you talking bout Felton? he took a two-piece Lebron elbow to the face...im surprised he's not dead.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Felton is probably a better low post defender than Bargs or any of those dudes. Guy is built solid and can hold his ground.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron doesnt have it tonight, we'd be better off going 2005-2009 Heat with Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sweet hook by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

48-46 Miami at the half

Wade was great. Lebron was the exact opposite. Hopefully he can get it going in the 2nd half.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron should get it together in the second half, he's the last guy I'm worried about


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> you talking bout Felton? he took a two-piece Lebron elbow to the face...im surprised he's not dead.


Did you miss the replay? He didn't even get touched.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Offense is just out of sync. It's clear we're trying to put in a bunch of new stuff with new people, now that Bosh is out. Looks like the Atlanta game out there again. 

Oh and am I the only one who thinks that Eddie House deserves Arroyo's minutes?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Oh and am I the only one who thinks that Eddie House deserves Arroyo's minutes?


He deserves Chalmers minutes.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Heated said:


> Did you miss the replay? He didn't even get touched.


didn't see the replay, but it looked like he took an elbow or two on the chin. if Lebron whiffed then disregard my comment.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> didn't see the replay, but it looked like he took an elbow or two on the chin. if Lebron whiffed then disregard my comment.


At best Felton fell on his ass from being off balance trying to dodge the elbows. But the acting was good enough to draw a whistle from the refs. In full speed I thought he cracked him too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice, Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel caught on the move!?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron gives Joel so many opportunities, what a teammate


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron likes to pass to Joel a lot for someone who sucks so bad at catching the ball/finishing


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Wade, that was so ****ing pretty


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade shootin 90%


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade banked it off the glass, that was pretty


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is determined not to take a three tonight, its amazing


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade's offense is so, so good to watch


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hahaha @ Wade adjusting his goggles


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is on fire


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade is kicking ass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade should keep the specs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Neither team is getting stops right now. Gotta pick up the D.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Durants twitter - 

Dwade is killin in those baseball shades...i think ima get me a pair!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good thing Wade is 11/12 - Bron is 4/15...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Warden getting torched


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

holy **** wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is just ridiculous


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again. The goggled ones are taking over


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane ****ing Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

holy hell Dwyane.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

oh my god Wade..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade is incredibly fun to watch right now. What a performance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

33 on 13/14... from a ****ing guard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good idea by JJ, but trying to draw the charge there was a bit unnecessary.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

these kinda performances is what makes it so disappointing when he's just popping threes and settling for nothing but long Js.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Except free throws of course


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We'd be up big if Dwyane wasnt 50% from the line


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was a big three from JJ, keep the pressure on


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

FX™ said:


> We'd be up big if Dwyane wasnt 50% from the line


That bum


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just keep Wade in Spo...jeez


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

D. Wade to the bench. This is where Lebron should step up to keep/extend this lead...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus Bron


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Turnovers are killing us tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron cant get anything to go in


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Just one of those games for Lebron. At least he's playing good defense


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron is shooting at a golf cup. Just tap it in Lebron just taaaaaap it in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 by JJ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Run some plays and get Mike Miller open!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the huge block on Turiaf! WOw.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow Lebron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a block by Lebron!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ohhhhhhhh ronyyyyyy!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron can do that but can't finish a damn layup today


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Turiaf :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

73-64 after 3

A nice run to start this 4th and put this game out of reach would be nice.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course, Juwan in - automatic suckage


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Notice Miller after the attempted block held his thumb/hand, its still not 100%, probably won't be till next year


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Carlos has been terrible


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

God damnit Carlos just leave the game already


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo passed up shots early and is now missing all his shots.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Eddie House woulda made at least one of those.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron just cant hit anything near the rim. This is crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is Shaq-like from the line tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet play. Wade 2 Mario


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Trade Henne for Wade.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Honestly expected Mario to brick that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike needs to learn quick to never pass to Joel.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Reggie Miller and Steve Kerr know nothing about the most watched team in the NBA this year...sad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was there no foul there?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Never seen Lebron miss so many baskets around the rim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad call goes the Heat's way


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Reason Wade is missing free throws is because of the goggles. They're messing with his depth perception. He needs to take them off for the free throws. That and probably cameras going off in his eyes


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just pass the ball LeBron, stop trying to find your shot


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron is trying to lose the game for us.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

cues KRS..."we're talking about self-destruction" 

jeesus Spo how are you okay with this bull**** offense right now


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What is going on


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't hit anything or stop anything right now.

This is bad.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This offense is just god awful right now. I don't even want to know where we would be without Wade's ridiculous shooting tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm sure Spoelstra would almost prefer they lose tonight, just so he can show them the tape.

We've really regressed offensively with Bosh out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about running a play for Mike coming off a screen? If not, then he's no more useful than JJ. And JJ has hit 5 3's tonight.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Pass the ****ing ball.

:flay:

Play defense.

:flay:

Arroyo-House-Wade-LeBron-Joel

:allhail:

Make it happen Spo

:flay:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron has taken 3 more shots than Wade, and scored 20 less points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron finally gets a call


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is struggling playing Bosh's position in the offense. Says a lot about Bosh.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

JOOOOOOOOELLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!

:allhail:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel with a nice putback :yep:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Reggie and Steve are the worst duo to have doing Heat games. They've always hated the Heat, and hate us more now. They love ragging on us when we're down. Its disgusting.

They're acting like we're not even missing Bosh, too. Reggie: "This is why everyone questions Miami in close games." STFU


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That was really a show of how one dimensional JJ is. Mario was a yard away, and he just forced the ball into his chest, scared to make a decision :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have gone so cold in this quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is attrocious.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade's gone cold


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're just playing bad right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jace said:


> Reggie and Steve are the worst duo to have doing Heat games. They've always hated the Heat, and hate us more now. They love ragging on us when we're down. Its disgusting.
> 
> They're acting like we're not even missing Bosh, too. Reggie: "This is why everyone questions Miami in close games." STFU


Yeah which is I'm sure why TNT puts them on Heat games, because it's more popular to bash the Heat than to stand up for them. Some of the things they say about the Heat just make no sense.

I love when they refer to us as a fast break team.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

FX™ said:


> That was really a show of how one dimensional JJ is. Mario was a yard away, and he just forced the ball into his chest, scared to make a decision :nonono:


and that's the 3rd time one of the guards goes baseline all the way through and JJ just stands there in the corner cluttering it even more...space to the wing, guy. My gotdamn middle school team knows this!! :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I'll just never really like JJ. When he's drilling threes, its nice. But a lot of the other stuff he does is overstated, because of how one-dimensional he is. Its like if he does anything else on a near-highschool level the coaching staff wants to gush about it forever.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah which is I'm sure why TNT puts them on Heat games, because it's more popular to bash the Heat than to stand up for them. Some of the things they say about the Heat just make no sense.
> 
> I love when they refer to us as a fast break team.


The worst part is how obvious it is in their tones that they're rooting for the opposing team on every possession.

You can feel their cringing when complimenting us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Finally Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the nice drive and basket


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Is it me or all im seeing is iso plays and tough shots? How infuriating. Were are not going to be a championship team unless an offensive system is in place.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah this is going to be a painful couple weeks without Bosh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We're gonna lose this


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dagger?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge choke job.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Meh. It would have been crazy for us to win this game the way we've played.

We really need to get out of this rut.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was the dagger. They're hitting 3's and we cant hit anything.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

juego. our over-help on the pick and roll is getting exposed...these were the shots the knicks couldn't knock down in the 1st half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> Is it me or all im seeing is iso plays and tough shots? How infuriating. Were are not going to be a championship team unless an offensive system is in place.


We have an offensive system. Guys(Lebron/Wade) just need to trust it and run it. Lebron has broken just about every set we've run tonight. He's too focused on his struggles from the field, and lost track of how we play.

Plus he's playing in an uncomfortable position(Bosh's).

System is fine. Guys just need to run it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seriously. Just like Ira makes fun of D'Antoni for always citing offense as the most important element to winning an upcoming game, Spo conversely needs to realize how badly he needs to focus on offense. I really think its our bigest weakness, surprisingly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is really, really good when he's trying.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats better Bron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You see how easily Lebron can make it look at times and you wonder how he could ever go on a 4-21 stretch.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Well good look, Chalmers missed it but that's as good a shot as you can hope for


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

damn it Mario. clean look.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario was wide open too...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Game over


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

****! i hate losing to NY man.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bunch of lazy ass, choking mother****ing pussies who quit when it's close. ****ing overpaid pieces of ****. God bless we have guys who play defense and run a ****ing offense. Atleast Joel, Juwan, Eddie, Arroyo, and company run a damn offense.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> We have an offensive system. Guys(Lebron/Wade) just need to trust it and run it. Lebron has broken just about every set we've run tonight. He's too focused on his struggles from the field, and lost track of how we play.
> 
> Plus he's playing in an uncomfortable position(Bosh's).
> 
> System is fine. Guys just need to run it.


I havent seen any consistent style that identifies us on that end. Its all random, improvised offense. Actually, the closest thing might be isos. And thats not going to take us far.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bigger game for the Knicks than for us, as usual. The media is going to be rough about this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 93-88

Just like the Atlanta game, a bunch of dumb plays down the stretch.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> I havent seen any consistent style that identifies us on that end. Its all random, improvised offense. Actually, the closest thing might be isos. And thats not going to take us far.


Atleast run freaking pick and rolls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Actually you're kinda right, we've seen some great looking plays when they've run them. Ther has been a lot of freelancing tonight. Clearly ther was no trust in the system earlier on the season though.

Reggie is so ****ing dumb. Dude, you can talk statements and blah blah blah, but we don't have Chris Bosh, LeBron is hobbled, Dwyane's first game back, Mike Miller is still getting his groove back, and let's not even mention UD.

Took NY 3 games, and this one still came down to the wire despite the Heat's issues. Enjoy Knicks.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Tough loss to take. Honestly thought we were gonna win this one when Wade was going crazy. But nope, choked it, as has been the case too often this year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where was Eddie House anyway?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LeBron was so stupid this game all up until that last kick to Chalmers for the wide open 3; of course he missed it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> I havent seen any consistent style that identifies us on that end. Its all random, improvised offense. Actually, the closest thing might be isos. And thats not going to take us far.


Well not with Bosh out. When Bosh is in there he plays that elbow slot Lebron was in all game tonight, and Lebron can float a little more off the ball. Bosh doesn't hold the ball and swings it from side to side more.

We run a lot of corner sets like Rick Adelman runs, with shooters on the weakside. Dribble hand offs, ball swings, pick and roll obviously, pick and pop. The main thing tonight was that Lebron was holding the ball and taking too long. And it bogged everyone else down. Most nights he'll make a quicker decision, or when Bosh is out there, give it to Bosh and we'll get side to side action, or Chris going to the rim.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Actually you're kinda right, we've seen some great looking plays when they've run them. Ther has been a lot of freelancing tonight. Clearly ther was no trust in the system earlier on the season though.
> 
> Reggie is so ****ing dumb. Dude, you can talk statements and blah blah blah, but we don't have Chris Bosh, LeBron is hobbled, Dwyane's first game back, Mike Miller is still getting his groove back, and let's not even mention UD.
> 
> Took NY 3 games, and this one still came down to the wire despite the Heat's issues. Enjoy Knicks.


I'm not really nervous big picture. But pissed about tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The system is based on pick and rolls/pops with bigs and you just can't do it without shooters like Bosh or even UD. Joel is no threat, teams will continue pack the paint, this bad shot selection is not going away anytime soon. There is literally nothing we can do till Bosh gets back except hope to get hot from 3.

Also, the bad habits come out in full force when they haven't practiced many non-Bosh sets. They won't trust or run what they don't really know well. You see it every game and the tendencies are not going to go away that easily.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta get this Mike Miller thing figured out. I know Dwyane didnt play in the last game, but there's no reason for him to be able to score 32 on 20 shots in the previous game and go scoreless on only 3 shot attempts the next.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This past two weeks has looked a lot like November. Makes sense because of all of the injuries and ****. I think we'll be better for this in the long run though. This will make us less reliant on Bosh and allow us to play more varied sets.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Bunch of lazy ass, choking mother****ing pussies who quit when it's close. ****ing overpaid pieces of ****. God bless we have guys who play defense and run a ****ing offense. Atleast Joel, *Juwan*, Eddie, *Arroyo*, and company run a damn offense.


I KNOW you ain't talking about those 2...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel running the offense is about as effective as Chris Quinn running an offense. Sure he knows what to do in his head, but he's not physically capable of it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh God here goes Barkely. I think they've forgotten Chris Bosh exists.

And how is Miami being "Dwyane Wade's city and team" the cause of this? Come on national pundits, we're passed that whole argument. Did you miss the 21/22?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> I KNOW you ain't talking about those 2...


Carlos Arroyo? A guy who is a know for a great A/TO ratio with Heat? Who is amazingly consistent? Who doesn't screw the program consistently like many of our other players? A guy who went 24-11 as a starter last year?

Yes.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> Joel running the offense is about as effective as Chris Quinn running an offense. Sure he knows what to do in his head, but he's not physically capable of it.


Chris Quinn who lead the NBA in A/TO rate in 2008-2009? Or close to it, I believe?

Yup


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

A/TO is about as overrated as it gets. Overly conservative point guards hurt your team as much as they help.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I thought Joel was pretty good tonight. Obviously he can't do the things Bosh can do. Really if we're being honest, if Lebron doesn't blow all of those layups and postups he had tonight, and plays like Lebron James--we win this by 20.

This is just one of those games. Not going to read too much into it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Well not with Bosh out. When Bosh is in there he plays that elbow slot Lebron was in all game tonight, and Lebron can float a little more off the ball. Bosh doesn't hold the ball and swings it from side to side more.
> 
> We run a lot of corner sets like Rick Adelman runs, with shooters on the weakside. Dribble hand offs, ball swings, pick and roll obviously, pick and pop. The main thing tonight was that Lebron was holding the ball and taking too long. And it bogged everyone else down. Most nights he'll make a quicker decision, or when Bosh is out there, give it to Bosh and we'll get side to side action, or Chris going to the rim.


Those are all simple plays any pro basketball team can do. Our problem is execution. It seems we dont have that same type of discipline on offense like we do on defense. We have no identity on O. Its mostly figure it out as you go. With the individual talent we have, its no wonder it gets bogged down by lebron or wade and resort to isos. How often do we see the oldest play in the book with pick n rolls?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jace said:


> Oh God here goes Barkely. I think they've forgotten Chris Bosh exists.
> 
> And how is Miami being "Dwyane Wade's city and team" the cause of this? Come on national pundits, we're passed that whole argument. Did you miss the 21/22?


Yeah I like how all of the old arguements are coming out now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We can live with our bench scoring only 8 points when Wade, Lebron and Bosh are healthy and playing their 35-40 minutes. but when one is out and another is as off as Lebron was tonight, that's where the rotting corpses we have coming off the bench start to hurt us.

Anyway, tonight's on Lebron and I think even he would admit that.

Hopefully his ankle is alright and they can take their frustration out on the Pistons tomorrow night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, someone on ESPN today or last night said Durant is the best player in the NBA now, because he had 40-whatever and 18 rebounds, which LeBron has never done.

Perhaps Dwyane didnt score as well tonight after the beautiful streak (he went 0-for-7 after, I believe), but for him to grab that many rebounds with a hefty scoring load is more impressive at his size, to me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still frustrated about this one. Shouldn't have lost it, not with a 9pt lead heading into the 4th. Should've kept Dwyane out there while he was in good rhythm.


----------

